# Stephen King haets Twilight



## Gavrill (Feb 4, 2009)

This is the best article 



> According to Stephen, "Both Rowling and Meyer, they're speaking directly to young people... The real difference is that Jo Rowling is a terrific writer and Stephenie Meyer can't write worth a darn. She's not very good."



You just got dissed by the King.


----------



## Aden (Feb 4, 2009)

Well yeah.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 4, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> This is the best article
> 
> 
> 
> You just got dissed by the King.



Hail to the King.  *salute*


----------



## Nylak (Feb 4, 2009)

I was about to say something along the lines of "Yeah King is rawksome as always" except for the



> Jo Rowling is a terrific writer


 
bit.  lol wut.

Damn, he just went down a few pegs in my eyes.  His justified diss on Meyer redeems him only half of said lost pegs.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 4, 2009)

Rowling is a good writer though. At least in my opinion. But when she started culling characters I just quit reading...


----------



## Tycho (Feb 4, 2009)

Nylak said:


> I was about to say something along the lines of "Yeah King is rawksome as always" except for the
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I personally think JK Rowling has a fair amount of creative talent... I can't say I really liked the Harry Potter series, but she did do a great job of spinning a series of tales for kids.  Many adults enjoyed reading her work as well.

Meyer's just a pretentious fool.


----------



## Nylak (Feb 4, 2009)

Eh, I could never get through her work. My roommate (who also had me read Twilight, damn her sweet soul to hell) also made me read at least the first of the HP series just so I knew a bit what I was quietly hating on. While I agree it was better than Meyer's work, that's kind of like saying it's better than getting your eyes scooped from their sockets with a rusty ice cream scoop--it would take a great deal of effort to be worse than Twilight.

But then again, I guess I'm not really the original target audience, so what can you do.

Honestly, if Harry Potter had stayed popular amongst elementary school, maybe early middle school, kids like it seemed to be written for, I'd be perfectly happy with it. It was the fact that my peers were loving on what I couldn't view as anything but simplistic drivel that kind of drove me nuts.

But maybe I'm just a pretentious prick. Oh wait, yeah, I kind of am. At least with books.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 4, 2009)

I loved Rowling when I was 13, what can I say. x3


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 4, 2009)

Nylak said:


> Eh, I could never get through her work. My roommate (who also had me read Twilight, damn her sweet soul to hell) also made me read at least the first of the HP series just so I knew a bit what I was quietly hating on. While I agree it was better than Meyer's work, that's kind of like saying it's better than getting your eyes scooped from their sockets with a rusty ice cream scoop--it would take a great deal of effort to be worse than Twilight.
> 
> But then again, I guess I'm not really the original target audience, so what can you do.
> 
> ...



Yes you are.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow...go King.

Anyway I think I understand what he was trying to say when he stated that "JK" is a terrific writer. Now maybe the books themselves were average quality...but at least JK knows how to write. She pays attention to important elements that good writers should pay attention to, such as plot development, characization and character development, details, description, as her characters get older they grow up from one book to the next, and the writing sort of grows up as the reader does.

I think what made HP popular had to do with how as the original audience grew up reading it, the writing sort of improved and grew up as well. You cannot accuse RK of doing the same kind of bs that Meyers pulls off. She does not pay attention to the important things that make a good writer. She's a hack writer though, what do you expect?

Meyers never paid much attention to plot, character development, ect. She simply created a book to cater to the feelings of lusty girls, and ran with it. She never took the time to actually develope her writing. EDIT: Unlike JK Meyers abused the dictionary and the thesarus. JK didn't do that.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice.  Especially since it came from the author of *The Dark Tower* series.  8D


----------



## JamestheDoc (Feb 4, 2009)

This made my day. :3  Knowing my favorite author loathes the very hack I loathe.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 4, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Wow...go King.
> 
> Anyway I think I understand what he was trying to say when he stated that "JK" is a terrific writer. Now maybe the books themselves were average quality...but at least JK knows how to write. She pays attention to important elements that good writers should pay attention to, such as plot development, characization and character development, details, description, as her characters get older they grow up from one book to the next, and the writing sort of grows up as the reader does.
> 
> ...



It's a Harlequin novel based on her wet dream that could appeal to those with "Angel and Buffy" complexes. -shudders-

If she spent longer writing the book and dipping into more of the folklore while considering the age group she was targeting, then yes, it could have been a better book. otherwise, It's just one of those Fan fictions that someone spent too much money trying to get it published.

Stephen King has spoken, and what he sees is a Fail book written by a hack author. This made me feel warm and fuzzy hearing that from my favorite horror author.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 4, 2009)

Lol, everyone haets twilight, it's impossible, unless your talking about the band, in which case I don't haet, I am simply indifferent :V .


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 4, 2009)

> But maybe I'm just a pretentious prick. Oh wait, yeah, I kind of am. At least with books.


I find it hilarious that you have a respect for Stephen King's writing but not Rowling's.  According to most literary circles of pretentious pricks, both King and Rowling write absolute drivel that's not worth the paper they're printed on.
That said, I'm a fan of both of them.  I'm only a pretentious prick if the writing is just grade A terrible, no buts about it.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh god, just search in google for various Twilight fansites attacking him... heck even the comments in that news too!

My brain melted.


----------



## Uro (Feb 4, 2009)

I agree with stephen king. I hate that fucking emo vampire kid movie.


----------



## WishingStar (Feb 4, 2009)

My roomie gave up Twilight once she heard about all the teen girls beating each other up over which male in the series was the hottest and who was his girlfriend... ._.


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 4, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Stephen King has spoken, and what he sees is a Fail book written by a hack author. This made me feel warm and fuzzy hearing that from my favorite horror author.



This.  I'll sleep better tonight.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Feb 4, 2009)

Go Stephen King!!!

Honestly Twilight would have been better and appealed to more than teenage girls if they downplayed the romantic element and added more action.

Vampires vs werewolves? Great!
Vampires who are different from the strerotypical vampire model? Ok.
A vampire falling in love with a human? Ok.

A book where 95% of the plot involves this romance which is so sugary sweet that it makes a diabetic go into shock? 

No No No!!!

A book with action that only takes place at the end? No.


----------



## Skittle (Feb 4, 2009)

I squealed when I saw this.

Then I died when I saw King's picture. He's horrifying.


----------



## Laze (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm both indifferent to both Twilight and Steven King...

But if David Gemmell said it I'd happily chunter to myself about it. But he's been dead a good few years now, so I guess I'll keep quiet.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 4, 2009)

Stephen King levels up to Stephen God.


----------



## Eleziek (Feb 4, 2009)

I may not be a fan of King (Nothing personal, just not my thing), but when I saw this yesterday I definitely lol'd


----------



## PriestRevan (Feb 4, 2009)

I like Rowling and King's books. 

Twilight, on the other hand...


----------



## Nylak (Feb 4, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> I find it hilarious that you have a respect for Stephen King's writing but not Rowling's. According to most literary circles of pretentious pricks, both King and Rowling write absolute drivel that's not worth the paper they're printed on.
> That said, I'm a fan of both of them. I'm only a pretentious prick if the writing is just grade A terrible, no buts about it.


 
Oh, his new stuff is total shit (probably because of rumoured ghost writers, a theory I actually think holds water).  But his old works were actually good.  He had excellent character development; even minor supporting characters had multifaceted personalities, detailed and unique histories, and very real personalities and lives.  

And the plots of his stories weren't BS.  That helped, too.  He had unique ideas that were never so farfetched as to make you shrug off the story as pure fantasy, and the depth of the characters and the scenarios lent a feeling of veracity to his stories.  I genuinely admire quite a few of his earlier works; he had the ability to be both a good writer and a good storyteller, a surprisingly rare trait in novelists anymore.


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 4, 2009)

I HAET Twilight and Harry Potter. But Stephen King is AWESOME, read The Dark Tower Series and you will understand. His Magna Opus and easily THE best work of modern fiction. the best work of fiction of all time is, well i think we all know The Bible.


----------



## Vore Writer (Feb 4, 2009)

I never took the time to read Harry Potter, and I haven't heard of Twlight until recently. From what I read in this thread, I'm glad I never did. Surprisingly, those books did make Forks, Washington into a tourist attraction.

As for Stephen King, I'm not a big fan of his. Although I did enjoy his book "On Writing."


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 4, 2009)

Rowling started out good. STARTED.
Myer was just shit from the beginning.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 4, 2009)

Lonely, repressed mormon housewife chronicling her sad, distorted sexual fantasies. How could that be anything other then literary gold :V ?


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Feb 4, 2009)

ily Stephen King


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 4, 2009)

http://i43.tinypic.com/15hex35.png


----------



## Frasque (Feb 4, 2009)

Say what you like about King, his vampires don't fucking *~***~*SPARKLE*~***~*


----------



## fangborn (Feb 4, 2009)

woow go king take twilight and stab it with a wooden stake! XD


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Feb 4, 2009)

ya we "The King" on our side XD


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 5, 2009)

i feel kinda bad for myer.
even if she wrote a non-sparkle filled story. like super better than twilight. she'll only be known for it ): pretty much no one else is gonna read any other stories by her.

same for rowling.

oh the life of an author :V


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 5, 2009)

You guys should all read Cell, it's awesome. :3

All hail the king, baby.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 5, 2009)

What In find funny are the over-erratic fans saying "Stephen King is just jealous of Meyer because she had a book made into a movie and made lots of money".

Stephen king wrote MANY books which were turned into movies, and has made lots of money. He is the "King" of Horror/suspense fantasy novels.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 5, 2009)

On Writing. Stephenie needs to read it.


----------



## Talmarel (Feb 5, 2009)

This is an amazing article. King never ceases to be very eloquent.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 5, 2009)

> Stephen king wrote MANY books which were turned into movies, and has made lots of money.


Carrie, Christine, It, The Stand, Needful Things, among a number of others.  And short stories.  The Langoliers and Stand By Me, for example.  I think the only other authors who can say that are folks like Faulkner and Hemingway.  And whoever wrote Brokeback Mountain.  
King is a freaking millionaire.  I don't think he has any reason to be jealous of anyone.

Ah, the ignorant youth.



> You guys should all read Cell, it's awesome.


I haven't heard of that one until now.  The Wikipedia article makes me think it's rather satirical.  I should go look for that in the library.


----------



## Talmarel (Feb 5, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> I haven't heard of that one until now.  The Wikipedia article makes me think it's rather satirical.  I should go look for that in the library.



I've only read an excerpt, but from that alone, it was quite good. 28 Days Later, but with cell phones instead of a virus. It's supposed to be a satiring how dependent we are on cell phones nowadays. 
I could only see King coming up with an idea like that.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 5, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> Carrie, Christine, It, The Stand, Needful Things, among a number of others.  And short stories.  The Langoliers and Stand By Me, for example.  I think the only other authors who can say that are folks like Faulkner and Hemingway.  And whoever wrote Brokeback Mountain.
> King is a freaking millionaire.  I don't think he has any reason to be jealous of anyone.
> 
> Ah, the ignorant youth.



Ignorance must be bliss for them.

There's also Cujo, Pet cemetery, and Cycle of the werewolf...the list goes on. I am currently re-reading Desperation at work.

I lurked on blogs and forums that the erratic populace is calling him out as a "Poser" and "Wishes he could be like Smeyer. I even asked one if they had opened one of King's books, she admittedly said "No, and I would not because Stephanie Meyer is the Queen of literature."

Someone hand me a Shot gun, and the best damn shotgun you can find.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 5, 2009)

> "No, and I would not because Stephanie Meyer is the Queen of literature."


That's the kind of attitude that ticks me off.  At the very least they could recognize that it's just romantic fluff, like what you'd find in any Harlequin paperback, only with vampires.  I wouldn't call King's work 'literature' either (though, really... The Stand comes close).  It's just fun.  That's all it's meant to be.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 5, 2009)

I've read Cell. Story is kind of weird, but the characters are believable. 

I think everyone who reads Twilight should have to read Bram Stoker's classic as well.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 5, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I've read Cell. Story is kind of weird, but the characters are believable.
> 
> I think everyone who reads Twilight should have to read Bram Stoker's classic as well.



Or any Vampire novel to get a gist of the lore and the superstition.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 5, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Or any Vampire novel to get a gist of the lore and the superstition.


*nods* I'm not sure if I'd want them to read Anne Rice's stuff though. She kind of went kookoo.


----------



## Talmarel (Feb 5, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> *nods* I'm not sure if I'd want them to read Anne Rice's stuff though. She kind of went kookoo.



When I hear Anne Rice I think Twilight for adults. Better written, of course. And it came first. Hm..


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 5, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> *nods* I'm not sure if I'd want them to read Anne Rice's stuff though. She kind of went kookoo.



Some of her early work was okay before she converted.
There's also White Wolf books that still keep to the myths with their own twist, including the old Version of the Vampire Sub-core books.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 5, 2009)

This coming from a man who has written vampire fiction himself.

Much lulz were had.

Anyway, King has good stuff, but I haven't read anything of his since Bag of Bones.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 5, 2009)

I haven't read anything by King

I read up to _Goblet of Fire_ but then stopped after that (That was like 4th grade)

Never going to read _Twilight_


Although, I mean, if King didn't say anything, no one else would

Most authors probably consider their work higher than King's or Rowling's, unless they're like, Dan Brown

And also, it's p. obvious she's a shitty writer



Either way, would rather read Murakami


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 5, 2009)

Anne Rice = bishi male vampires who can't make up their minds whether to fuck each other or kill people, all while pondering faux-philosophical issues that really don't add anything to the books.


----------



## reian (Feb 5, 2009)

Yay King!  Stephanie Meyers is a horrible writer who just wanted to be able to work out her sexual fantasies.  And what is up with having the main character get pregnant all of a sudden for a book for teens?  And why is the main character such a weakling?(just based on what my sister has told me)  I think her books are a literary abomination.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 5, 2009)

Ahh, my favorite writer shitting on one of my most hated. This is a glorious day indeed. ^_^


----------



## Masakuni (Feb 5, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> What In find funny are the over-erratic fans saying "Stephen King is just jealous of Meyer because she had a book made into a movie and made lots of money".
> 
> Stephen king wrote MANY books which were turned into movies, and has made lots of money. He is the "King" of Horror/suspense fantasy novels.



Sounds like a lot of Twilight fans don't watch too many movies. Because I lost track of how many movies were based off of his books; if anything I'd say his books give moviemakers more ideas than most authors. =P

Anyway, King's awesome, and while Rowling may not be the best fantasy writer out there, she still blows Meyer out of the water nonetheless. Meyer's just a fanfiction writer that somehow found a publisher on enough drugs to put her books out to the public.

lolz sparkles


----------



## reian (Feb 5, 2009)

Masakuni said:


> Sounds like a lot of Twilight fans don't watch too many movies. Because I lost track of how many movies were based off of his books; if anything I'd say his books give moviemakers more ideas than most authors. =P
> 
> Anyway, King's awesome, and while Rowling may not be the best fantasy writer out there, she still blows Meyer out of the water nonetheless. Meyer's just a fanfiction writer that somehow found a publisher on enough drugs to put her books out to the public.
> *
> lolz sparkles*


Yeah...stupid sparkling vampires.


----------



## Chanticleer (Feb 5, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It's a Harlequin novel based on her wet dream that could appeal to those with "Angel and Buffy" complexes. -shudders-



Please don't compare "Buffy" with "Twilight". Seriously, just don't.


----------



## mammagamma (Feb 5, 2009)

I feel it must be said that even though he's had many movies based off his books, only a handful (movies) were really good. >_>

That said I'm very glad King stepped up to this twilight madness and said 'hey guys wtf this isn't very good'


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 5, 2009)

Chanticleer said:


> Please don't compare "Buffy" with "Twilight". Seriously, just don't.



The reason why I use that analogy is due to SMeyer writing BuffyxAngel fanfictions in college, and she used that same Archetype in the book...

Deny it to protect BtVS, but she did.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 5, 2009)

Masakuni said:


> Sounds like a lot of Twilight fans don't watch too many movies. Because I lost track of how many movies were based off of his books; if anything I'd say his books give moviemakers more ideas than most authors. =P
> 
> Anyway, King's awesome, and while Rowling may not be the best fantasy writer out there, she still blows Meyer out of the water nonetheless. Meyer's just a fanfiction writer that somehow found a publisher on enough drugs to put her books out to the public.
> 
> lolz sparkles



I think the Publisher wanted a sammich so bad he/she gave in to the idea....and overlook the grammatical errors.


----------



## Tryp (Feb 5, 2009)

You heard it folks, straight from the mouth of the King.  When one of the best horror writers ever says Twilight is bad, you know he's telling the truth.


----------



## Entlassen (Feb 5, 2009)

Never really liked King's work, but he definitely gets points for this.


----------



## Teco (Feb 6, 2009)

9:04 PM : Read the article. 
9:19PM : Finally posting after a sudden case of the lawls.

... no, not really but MAN thats funny.


----------



## EmoWolf (Feb 7, 2009)

vivatheshadows said:


> the best work of fiction of all time is, well i think we all know The Bible.


lol


Look, I like the  Twilight series, but the characters have real flaws.
-Edward is controlling
-Bella never learned to fend for herself ("Oops, somebody wants to kill me again! Edward! Come over here!")
At least Jacob was trying to do something realistic. (Trying to win over Bella.) 
I even probably wouldn't have bothered reading past new moon.


Vampires falling in love with humans is kinda :/ All little over-dramatic 
Werewolves vs. Vampires: Awesome
Said Werewolves falling in love with 2 yr old children: Really? /facepalm


And did they have to post the ugliest pics of the authors they could find?

I've never been interested in King's writing, and J.K's just made me shut the book. It's okay, but not for me.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 7, 2009)

I have no idea what this is about.

...


----------



## LoC (Feb 7, 2009)

Haven't read the book, only watched the terrible movie. 

Anyway, no trouble believing the book stinks.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 7, 2009)

EmoWolf said:


> lol
> 
> 
> Look, I like the  Twilight series, but the characters have real flaws.
> ...



Yay for abusive relationship!


----------



## Fox Glove (Feb 7, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Yay for abusive relationship!


Don't you just _love_ the fact that many of my twilight-obsessed friends think that a normal relationship is actually supposed to be like that?

Furthermore, I will hereby strangle anyone that calls meyer a queen of anything other than shitty writing, because damn. You can like it all you want, but it doesn't change the fact that it's poorly written by most standards.

I haven't read King's books but I would like to. I'm usually a sci-fi nerd and sometimes horror novels and scary things can give me bad nightmares so I don't usually pick it up. I have no doubts that it's pretty good writing though.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 7, 2009)

While not a story book, his book On Writing is amazing.


----------



## ZigZag13 (Feb 8, 2009)

Want some major laughs?


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 8, 2009)

ZigZag13 said:


> Want some major laughs?


I lol'd hard, especially at the comments.


----------



## Fox Glove (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh my god those comments. Fucking lol.



			
				retarded 15 year old that KNOWS good literature said:
			
		

> u know what!!!! I used to be a fan of SK and also my friends are, just like some of u here, but we are not anymore!!!!!!...he's shit!!!!!!!! . i can't belive he said this. In the name of a famous author-y he tried to put down the new author while they are shining. Is he jealous ?? is he afraid of competition?? he shouldn't have said that!!!!!!!!!!....has his book ever been sold to 1.3 million copies in just the first 24hour????...


And said book turned up almost 3/4ths of those idiotic consumers going WTF about a 2 year old that's magically a teenager being the love interest of Jacob.


----------



## Talmarel (Feb 8, 2009)

ZigZag13 said:


> Want some major laughs?



Excuse me while I vomit from laughter.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 8, 2009)

ZigZag13 said:


> Want some major laughs?



This is why I cannot take any Twilight fan, even if they are just casual readers seriously.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Feb 8, 2009)

I'd like to add that Meyer is probably living her fantasies through her writing because her husband is too busy with his other 8 wives.

On a side note: yeah, so Stephen King hates it. That's to be expected. I really don't see what the big deal is here...


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 8, 2009)

Easog said:


> I'd like to add that Meyer is probably living her fantasies through her writing because her husband is too busy with his other 8 wives.
> 
> On a side note: yeah, so Stephen King hates it. That's to be expected. I really don't see what the big deal is here...



The fans are throwing a hissy fit because of his opinion he gave to Meyer.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Feb 8, 2009)

Whiny Twilight fangirls? That's new. :roll:


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 8, 2009)

Easog said:


> Whiny Twilight fangirls? That's new. :roll:



That's almost as original as butt-hurt furries. You all know we have not seen those before.


----------



## Kijibwa (Feb 8, 2009)

So Shephen King hate Twilight, what's so exciting about it, it's his opinon.  the author of Lords of the Rings hated Chronicles of Narina.  There alot of author who disliked other books. I hot a audio book of Twilight on hold, no I'm not a fan, just interested in the book.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 8, 2009)

Kijibwa said:


> So Shephen King hate Twilight, what's so exciting about it, it's his opinon.  the author of Lords of the Rings hated Chronicles of Narina.  There alot of author who disliked other books. I hot a audio book of Twilight on hold, no I'm not a fan, just interested in the book.



What is exciting is the amount of bawwing going on on the side of the twilight fans. The moment I heard that King spoke his mind on Twilight, and read what he said I knew the internet would be filled with all sorts of drama and bawwing from the twilight fans who cannot handle opinions and or constructive criticism.

EDIT: Watching it all unfold...it's pretty funny. Pathetic though...but funny.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 8, 2009)

It really doesn't surprise me. Stephen King has written books on how to teach people to write creative fiction/nonfiction.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 8, 2009)

ZigZag13 said:
			
		

> Want some major laughs?


I love some of the blatant admissions of stupidity in those.  If you have trouble following a Stephen King book.... hooboy.  I guess this is why they prefer something with relatively no plot.  Nothing to keep track of that would strain their poor little low capacity minds.
The worst part is that I know several adults who think this way.  Some people just wouldn't recognize good writing if it came up and bit their noses off, then carved its name into their foreheads with the cartilage.


			
				Trpdwarf said:
			
		

> The moment I heard that King spoke his mind on Twilight, and read what he said I knew the internet would be filled with all sorts of drama and bawwing from the twilight fans who cannot handle opinions and or constructive criticism.


Something tells me that he's getting a huge kick out of the reaction, too.  I suspect that's one of the primary reasons he said such a thing.


----------



## Lukar (Feb 8, 2009)

I may be in the minority here, but I disagree with King's opinion. x3


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 8, 2009)

Lukar said:


> I may be in the minority here, but I disagree with King's opinion. x3



Either you're a troll, or you are a complete waste of intelligence and should be made unable to reproduce.

Not because you don't like what I like, but because you are just that much of an epic failure for not being able to see what's right in front of your eyes.


----------



## Lukar (Feb 8, 2009)

Rilvor said:


> Either you're a troll, or you are a complete waste of intelligence and should be made unable to reproduce.
> 
> Not because you don't like what I like, but because you are just that much of an epic failure for not being able to see what's right in front of your eyes.



D: Whut?


----------



## Kangamutt (Feb 8, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> Something tells me that he's getting a huge kick out of the reaction, too.  I suspect that's one of the primary reasons he said such a thing.



He's probably watching all those you tube videos of those fans bashing him and is laugh his ass off at this very moment.


----------



## Lukar (Feb 8, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> He's probably watching all those you tube videos of those fans bashing him and is laugh his ass off at this very moment.



Probably. xD


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 8, 2009)

Lukar said:


> D: Whut?



Perhaps if you tore your eyes away from the craptastic fail that is all anime stories, you'd be able to recognize that Smeyer's writing is absolute garbage, nevermind the questionable and objectionable content.


----------



## Lukar (Feb 8, 2009)

Rilvor said:


> Perhaps if you tore your eyes away from the craptastic fail that is all anime stories, you'd be able to recognize that Smeyer's writing is absolute garbage, nevermind the questionable and objectionable content.



I don't watch/read anime/manga all the time. xD

Anyways, just about everyone I know loves the Twilight series... which would mean that there are alot of "idiots" out there.


----------



## haynari (Feb 8, 2009)

i know. i also hate twilight


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 8, 2009)

> which would mean that there are alot of "idiots" out there.


Not idiots.  People who can't tell what's so much better about Great Expectations than fanfiction written by a ten year old.  Which, to be honest, seems to be the case.
Twilight seems to me to be a lot like most of what comes out of Hollywood; it's total crap so far as storytelling and artfulness goes, but for a lot of people it's great fun.  Just as long as you don't call it 'literature', I think we're okay.


----------



## Lukar (Feb 8, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> Not idiots.  People who can't tell what's so much better about Great Expectations than fanfiction written by a ten year old.  Which, to be honest, seems to be the case.
> Twilight seems to me to be a lot like most of what comes out of Hollywood; it's total crap so far as storytelling and artfulness goes, but for a lot of people it's great fun.  Just as long as you don't call it 'literature', I think we're okay.



Lol, alrighty then.


----------



## Kipple (Feb 8, 2009)

Lukar said:


> which would mean that there are alot of "idiots" out there.


I don't see what is so unbelievable about that. 40% of people think astrology is scientific.


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 8, 2009)

Lukar said:


> I don't watch/read anime/manga all the time. xD
> 
> Anyways, just about everyone I know loves the Twilight series... which would mean that there are alot of "idiots" out there.



I'M SO FREAKIN SHOCKED.

http://i42.tinypic.com/28tj5mb.jpg


----------



## Skittle (Feb 8, 2009)

Lukar said:


> I don't watch/read anime/manga all the time. xD
> 
> Anyways, just about everyone I know loves the Twilight series... which would mean that there are alot of "idiots" out there.


Just because a lot of people like it doesn't mean it is smart or good. Twilight has been proven to be poorly written, bland, dull, plotless, etc.

A lot of people like SMOKING but that's also proven to KILL YOU! Heeeeeey! Idiots!


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Twilight causes cancer.


----------



## Lukar (Feb 8, 2009)

skittle said:


> Just because a lot of people like it doesn't mean it is smart or good. Twilight has been proven to be poorly written, bland, dull, plotless, etc.
> 
> A lot of people like SMOKING but that's also proven to KILL YOU! Heeeeeey! Idiots!



I know, I'm just saying that about 94% of the people I know enjoyed one of the books (or the movie, for that matter) atleast little bit.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 8, 2009)

Lukar said:


> which would mean that there are alot of "idiots" out there.



Gee, ya think?


----------



## Skittle (Feb 8, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I'm pretty sure Twilight causes cancer.


Brain cancer or like that Hulu commercial, turns your brain to goo.

SMeyers is an ALIEN!!!


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 8, 2009)

Rilvor said:


> Either you're a troll, or you are a complete waste of intelligence and should be made unable to reproduce.
> 
> Not because you don't like what I like, but because you are just that much of an epic failure for not being able to see what's right in front of your eyes.



I agree with Rilvor on this.

Even a C+ ENG 111 college student can identify the errors in the book. So even if you are a fan, you should recognize this as well. 

The problem is,Twilight fans are like furries, they'll do anything to defend their fetish no matter how many people say it is a bad thing. When constructive criticism targets the book, the fans baww and make up excuses, while tagging on petty insults and ad hominems to make themselves feel better about themselves.
At least when furries baw, they do not resort to Vandalism or breaking someone's arm.
Sad.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 8, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I agree with Rilvor on this.
> 
> Even a C+ ENG 111 college student can identify the errors in the book. So even if you are a fan, you should recognize this as well.
> 
> ...



Well, furries at least are taking strides to correct some problems. 

Twilight fans, I don't know. Really on one hand not every person who is a fan of twilight makes it like a club to them, or like a religion. So why should they correct something that they treat as just something among many things they tried, enjoyed, and then moved on?

On the other hand you have people who become big fans of it and sort of obsess, but they don't take it too far. The have the option of trying to silence the louder members or drown them out, but then again, maybe they don't. Seeing what the fans do to people who dare to speak out against the books, what might they do to their own members who speak out against the behavior of loud, dangerous members who fully feel that they need to go on a pro twilight crusade?

It's like they'd be stuck between a rock and a hard place.

In any case, it should not take one iota of a brain cell to figure out why Twilight is not good literature. It's not even average in decency. It is sub-par. I mean, high schools should take the book to the english classes as an example of how not to write. Even if you make a lot of money, this is not what people should aspire to.

Garbage watered down to please nearly everyone but those who actually have the ability to differentiate between good and bad literature.

Fuck it...I made another video. Enjoy peeps: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMhzZ_VUfwo


----------



## Skittle (Feb 9, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Fuck it...I made another video. Enjoy peeps: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMhzZ_VUfwo


Hurk. Nice. Now we wait for the lulz.

Also, I see my cigarette metaphor! Yay!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 9, 2009)

skittle said:


> Hurk. Nice. Now we wait for the lulz.
> 
> Also, I see my cigarette metaphor! Yay!



Got one butt-hurt comment on the other video I have one.

Thanks for watching though. I want to get into the habit of making these kinds of things as fillers for when I cannot please my subscribers with more fursuit related stuffs.

In any case, yeah I did put that in there. I thought it was priceless and highly relevant.


----------



## Skittle (Feb 9, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Got one butt-hurt comment on the other video I have one.
> 
> Thanks for watching though. I want to get into the habit of making these kinds of things as fillers for when I cannot please my subscribers with more fursuit related stuffs.
> 
> In any case, yeah I did put that in there. I thought it was priceless and highly relevant.


I feel damned smart for being useful! And oo, fursuit videos?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 9, 2009)

skittle said:


> I feel damned smart for being useful! And oo, fursuit videos?



That was a good analogy...considering how popular it is right now for fans to baw the tired fallacy that if you sell a whole lot you must be good....goes well right along with the stew analogy.

Yeah, when Zeke and realized we were going to AC in our own suits we decided to create our own Youtube account and share it. Since then I use it to take all the video and pictures I compile from cons or outings and put them together as videos to share with others.

Also when we work on something new, or we get something done we like to post videos of it, having fun at the same time. Sometimes I feel as though I don't get enough new stuff up as I would want to but...that's the nature of the work.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 9, 2009)

Don't worry Dwarf, I'll buy a suit when I'm not as poor as I am now :3


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 9, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Don't worry Dwarf, I'll buy a suit when I'm not as poor as I am now :3



The only thing that worries me right now is that Zeke is sick and we've got work to do. I can knock out sewing things like sewing tails and arms and stuff easy but I don't trust myself with the foaming of something and shaping it.

In any case if you ever aim to get a suit the best way is to just save and look around.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 9, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> The only thing that worries me right now is that Zeke is sick and we've got work to do. I can knock out sewing things like sewing tails and arms and stuff easy but I don't trust myself with the foaming of something and shaping it.
> 
> In any case if you ever aim to get a suit the best way is to just save and look around.


I know...I've been trying to decide since forever, and I'm stuck between you, Beastcub, and Beetlecat. I hope Zeke gets better =[

Oh yeah Twilight still sucks. Awesome vid, yo.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 9, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I know...I've been trying to decide since forever, and I'm stuck between you, Beastcub, and Beetlecat. I hope Zeke gets better =[
> 
> Oh yeah Twilight still sucks. Awesome vid, yo.



Well, what it should come down to is getting what you want and getting it in good time. In any case Beastcub and Beetlecat are good. So is Bladespark.

I'm hoping that myself. She caught what I had...and so now is going through what I went through a few weeks ago. So I know exactly what misery she's going through. She's getting better though.

Yeah, Twilight isn't all that great. In any case thanks for watching the video. The only thing that bugs me is I kind of wanted to go through and do different color font for certain parts but was too lazy.


----------



## Talmarel (Feb 9, 2009)

This will probably be a hilarious article for the next few months. I'll just settle in and watch the sparks fly.


----------



## Skittle (Feb 9, 2009)

I think I may get my Cigarette/Twilight metaphor on a shirt.


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Feb 9, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Hail to the King.  *salute*



I second that motion! *salutes as well*

I have nothing against Twilight, but I am so sick of this Twilight craze it's not even funny. I am the only one in my entire friends group that doesn't find it in the least attractive.


----------



## Nocturnowl357 (Feb 9, 2009)

Only 15 year old emo gimp tards love that piece of crap series. Seriously, which one of you can defend that series? none. You all have standards!

These people? NO STANDARDS WHATSOEVER. Besides you can't mess with the man who made a book about a killer clown. Clown beats vampire ANYDAY!


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 9, 2009)

lol, sparklefag vampires.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 9, 2009)

It wasn't a clown, it was a crab/spider/mindfuck thingy from beyond the stars and all that shit.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 10, 2009)

I always thought the leper form was way creepier than the clown.  But I guess the leper didn't rip some little kid's arm off after offering him balloons, and say stuff about 'floating'...
Yeah, okay, maybe the clown was creepiest.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 10, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I know...I've been trying to decide since forever, and I'm stuck between you, Beastcub, and Beetlecat. I hope Zeke gets better =[
> 
> Oh yeah Twilight still sucks. Awesome vid, yo.



Thanks. I am getting better.

And I Agree, and the Butthurt fanfag has proven my point that Twilighters cannot take a counter-opinion.


Some of the people I have noticed who try to defend it are either still in grade school, or just out of grade school and a newfag in college.
Funny.


----------



## ChapperIce (Feb 12, 2009)

JK Rowling is a great writer, but she copped out on the last book D: I would've preferred if Harry had died and stayed dead...


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 12, 2009)

ChapperIce said:


> JK Rowling is a great writer, but she copped out on the last book D: I would've preferred if Harry had died and stayed dead...



I agree that the last book was not all that good but then again I understand why. She was forced to adhere to a dead-line forcing the book to not be as big as it would be, and not as good as it would have been.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 13, 2009)

Stephen King Butthurt response: All hands on Deck and man the Harpoons lads!!

Oh and this one should be the new 2girls1cup.


----------



## Dante Blaire (Feb 13, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Stephen King Butthurt response: Al hands on Deck and man the Harpoons lads!!
> 
> Oh and this one should be the new 2girls1cup.



Please don't eat Mr. Stephen King, nuttymadam! He was only joking!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 14, 2009)

Dante Blaire said:


> Please don't eat Mr. Stephen King, nuttymadam! He was only joking!



http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y98/Sanguvixen/MANTHEHARPPONS-1.jpg


----------



## Tycho (Feb 14, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Stephen King Butthurt response: All hands on Deck and man the Harpoons lads!!
> 
> Oh and this one should be the new 2girls1cup.



Oh dear, I do believe she's in desperate need of a brick to the face.  It would only improve her looks.  Also, the thought of a fat vampire = ROFLcopters.  The scourge of blood banks everywhere.


----------

